# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Автомобильная краска в балончиках?

## Александр

На сколько пригодна для покраски автомобильная краска в балончиках. Красить собираюсь самолет (в 72м). Интересно на сколько толстый слой? И не зальет ли расшивку?

----------


## MAX

Как Вы собираетесь красить? Прямо из балончика? Фигня получится. Балончик дает слишком большие капли краски при распыле (особенно для 72-го). Придется класть слишком толстый слой краски, чтобы получилось ровно. Также, в краске могут попадаться пузыльки газа.
Этой краской можно красить, но только надо краску предварительно из балончика слить, отстоять пару дней и красить аэрографом.

----------

